# I said i wouldnt!!!



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i always said i would never post pics if i bred bianca
But i am so proud of her and her babies that i had to share, 
they were born 23rd of september 2010
here they are at 4 weeks old
2 girls/3 boys

i just want to thank my friends here who got me through this with their fantastic advice, especially Mandy, :daisy:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful babys!! I like the white one best.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I still like the little brownie one can't remember his name and one of the black ones


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are gorgeous little babies, Amanda! Love them!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You know i love them Amanda, You did great and so did Bianca!
Beautiful wee ones!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw, what little darlings!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet congrats


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They are so cute! Love them!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

awww they are so cute i love the black ones


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I had one!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love them all!!! so sweet x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

:love5: They're all beautiful of course. You should be VERY proud! Bianca has done a wonderful job with those babies so far.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww, they're beautiful! :binky: Same age as my Calleigh! (can't wait til I get her home!)


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww gorgeous x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Aww, they're beautiful! :binky: Same age as my Calleigh! (can't wait til I get her home!)


i have been following her on fb, she is adorable shelly


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Awwweee, they are so cute.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwww they're so cute


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Amanda - they are darling!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks everyone for your warm and positive comments
it means a lot


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Cor if I was looking to buy I'd be hard done to choose, they are all so adorable..


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

the pups dad coco, by permission of owners


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They are so cute.I love them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such sweet babies. :love7:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a sweet little group!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

oh my god! how adorable!!!!! you should post pics and be proud!!! they are amazing!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

very cute bubs,
Congrats !!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

awww...those are really cute pups!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

VVVVery cute babies there! And Daddy sure was gorgeous. A nice compliment to Bianca!! Now we need some individual shots!  If you find time, of course!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous - no way am I allowed four or I'd be knocking onyour door


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Amanda and B did a good job They are precious!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Been following them on fb honey, but they are so sweet. she did great and so did you. What sweet angel babies.


----------

